# Don't leave me!!



## BasilFawlty (Oct 26, 2021)

A pair of images needed to complete the story...(I know the second is a little out of focus)


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 26, 2021)

-


----------



## Space Face (Oct 26, 2021)

Naaaaaaayyyy chance.  (It's a Scottish thing).😁


----------



## BasilFawlty (Oct 26, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Naaaaaaayyyy chance.  (It's a Scottish thing).😁


Maybe it’s a Shetland pony 😁


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 26, 2021)

Poor thing.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 27, 2021)

Some nice, just for fun, shots. Good looking horse!


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 30, 2021)

Just horsing around...


----------



## terri (Oct 30, 2021)

The first image is just sweet - the second one tells the whole story!


----------



## BasilFawlty (Nov 1, 2021)

terri said:


> The first image is just sweet - the second one tells the whole story!


Thanks.  I wish I had gotten a sharper image, but when he went naaaayy - I only had a second to swing around and snap the picture, so got some motion blur.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 13, 2021)

awwww..


----------

